# Snowblower Issues - Friction Disc/plate?



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 28, 2010)

I know a lot of folks here have big tractors and plows, but was hoping some could help out with a little issue I am having.
Have a Ariens 8.5 snowblower, 24 inch cut, 5 speeds forward and 2 speeds reverse.
Started to have some issues in our big 6 inch blizzard yesterday lol.
Basically, when I was in first or 2nd gear, the blower seemed to creep up on speed with me, and just seemed like the wheels were running a little fast. Went to put it in reverse, and it still wanted to go forward.
Later, the pin that holds the speed selector to the gear assembly let go, so I had to Maguyver it and use a finish nail and bend both ends to so that the speed selector would stay on.
If I fiddled around with the gears, sometimes it seemed it would slip back into forward 1 or 2, but then after 20 feet it seemed like it was going in 3 or 4th.
About 3 years ago I think I had the same issue, and either the repair shop replaced the friction disc or friction plate...so I am guessing it is the same thing now.
I downloaded the manual (both homeowners and service one), is this something I can repair on my own? And second question, should these discs/plates wear out that fast?
Hope everyone had a good xmas!


----------



## Later (Dec 28, 2010)

I used to repair my old John Deere. It's biggest issue was corrosion (from blowing salty slush) that rusted the friction disc shaft. Sounds like you could have a bearing on the idler wheel mechanism that is "wandering"


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 28, 2010)

I have the same machine and the same issues, roughly, including the speed selector.
I think I adjusted the the gear linkage.  It's in the manual, lol.
The manual is online somewhere, but I have it if you wanjt me to email it to you.

Knock on wood, it worked okay in yesterday's 2' snow, except when trying to cut down the plug at the end of the driveway from the left side of the blower, when it stalled out.  I must've blocked the intake (which I don't even know where it is), or the exhaust or something.  I'm thinking maybe some drift cutters would help, or a new snowblower.


----------



## Hardrockmaple (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree, this sounds more like an adjustment issue. On my Ariens the cable runs (adjuster exposed) from the handle bar down into the back of the machine. Take up any slack in that cable.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies....have been without phone/cable/tv for a day or so due to the storms.
There are 2 cables/rods in the back of the machine.
One cable on the left is more of a cable with a little barrel type nut on it that engages the wheels. I have removed the slack in the cable, and the problem still exists. The one of the right is more of a bar/rod, and this is attached to the gear selector....not really any slack in it, so I am thinking that this is ok.
I am thinking that the disc/plate is shot as the wheels engange fine, its just that the speeds varies as well as not knowing if its in forward/reverse. (Auger/impellar works fine)
Velvetfoot, I do have the manual that I downloaded, so thanks for the offer. I didn't see anything about adjusting the gear linkage, but perhaps on mine its called something else....guessing the machine is about 10-12 years old.
If it gets warm out this weekend, I am going to take it apart and see what kind of damage I can see inside.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is an excerpt from my manual:


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have to check it out when I get home. (I don't think I have the rabbit/turtle on mine, but I am guessing the principle must be similar)
Thanks for the help, and have a good new years!


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, worked on it yesterday, and went through adjusting the speed selector settings.
Worked ok for about 30 seconds, then started doing its thing again.....wandering out of gear, going forward when in reverse, etc...
Guessing the friction disc is shot.
Looks like I'm bringing it into the shop this week....at least I gave it a try.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 2, 2011)

It's amazing that, with the warm temps here, the 2 feet of snow that I struggled with last week is nearly gone.  Not all the way, but bare spots, clean driveway etc.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 2, 2011)

I think I figured it out.
There was a small pin that holds the shift sellector rod, and since it broke I replaced it with a nail, bending both ends so it didn't fall out. So, I think this is the only issue, as because the nail is smaller than the hole, its got too much give and thats why it is wandering in between gears...heading to the shop tomorrow to get the right size pin to put back on. The funny thing is, it looks like the same size as the pin in my answer that holds the burn tubes in place :lol: 
Thanks velvet, now I know how to adjust the shift selector.
Snow is just about gone here too.


----------

